# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  طلب توقيع

## التوبي

*زملائى الاعزاء طلبي توقيع حلو  و يكون مقطع الشعر متحرك
الشعر هو)

ديرتي التوبي شحلاها 
في القلب يسكن غلاها
مولدي فيها وحياتي
والعمر يرخص فداها

اكون شاكر كل الشكر تحياتي*

----------


## التوبي

*مازلتُ أنتظر التوقيع
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ومازلنا ننتظر معكم

----------


## التوبي

*  صديق العمر خله صاحبك دوم ** ولو تحسب كم واحـد خسرتـه
حاسب بالقلم في وضع الحروف  ** تموت لو بالقلم غـيّرك جرحته

هذه ابياتي أبغيها على تويعي بس متى ستة شهور أنتظر

لو موعد في مستفي القطيف كان أخدنا العلاج هنا لاجواب و لا عذر

رغم  كل ذي المدة  بنتظر ررررررر*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هههههه صدقت أخوي لو موعد في القطيف كان من زمان انتهى العلاج 


 مو المشكله كل المبدعين  في التواقيع ما يتواجدو مثل قبل !
وين كبرياء؟ وين شبل الطفوف وين اميرة الفرح ؟!

يلا اان شاء الله على هالصبر احد يتكرم بــــ خوش توقيع 

*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-16-2011)

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهـ اسمي القديــم مكتوووب هنـــا :p

خلآأإص بسسوي وآأإحد قرييبا..

^_^

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قديمك نديمك ..

بنتظار ابداعك ااخوي 

*

----------


## Hussain.T

التوبي،،

تريد الأبيآت الأولى لو الثآنية؟؟!

^_^

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-16-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وحنا جالسين نترقب الخوش توقيع على قولة ورودة 
مدام شبلوه جا 
اكيد خوش توقيع
الحمد لله وقعوا لك على هالطلب اخونا الشاعر التوبي
واحنا بانتظار التنفيذ :bleh:

----------

Hussain.T (03-16-2011)

----------


## التوبي

إذاً  الأبيات الموجودة تحت بيالة الشاي 

يعني تحت توقيعي الخالي من السكر 

قصدي التوقيع الحالي الوجود الان

حتى وأن فقدتها لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

حســــنا جدا..

آم قوينج تو ترآي دو ان ذيس وينكد..

^_^

----------


## التوبي

*ستل ويتنج بط أنتل ون وينج ول سي*

----------


## Hussain.T

آسف جدا على التأخــبر..!

لكــن صآدف ان الروح المعنوية محبطة :S

أوضآع البلد = X

وحتـى عند البيت،،وأبد ماكو هوآء قآبل للاستنشآق..!

--

عموما..انا سويت شي بسيط جدا~

اذا ما أعجبك أمهلني بعض الوقت فقط وسآتيك بشي أفضل..

^_^

تفضل :-



تحيآتي

----------

ورده محمديه (03-20-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-20-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بصراحه ااحسه حلووو عجبني :)  تسلم يمناك ااخخوي 

بنتظار رايي أخونا التوبي ؟!*

----------

Hussain.T (03-20-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*يظهر التوقيع أمامي و يختفي 

ربما من سرعة النت اليوم بطيئه

ثلاث مرات أنقطع

بكرة أشوف 

بكل تقدير أشكر لك هذا التجاوب

والوفاء كما أشكر كل من حضر

هذه الصفحه من الأعضاء

تحياتي*

----------

Hussain.T (03-20-2011)

----------


## Hussain.T

ولـــو أخووك..تآمر أمر~

كلــنا إخوآأإن في هذا الصرح العرآئع :)

ننتظر رأيكـ غدا..

--

وألف شكر للأخت وردة محمدية ع التوآجد وعلى الذوق الجميل..

^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اوووووه
نتيجة الأنتظار 
شغل حلو 
تسلم يمناك حسين 
وعليك بالعافية يالتوبي
موفقين :amuse:

----------


## التوبي

*الصراحه شفت التوقيع لحظه وختفي
حتى القلب منه ما شتـ في
أقول على التوقيع العفي
الصراحه ما ظاهر معي توقيع
ظهر لحظه وختفي أرجو إعادة 
التحميل ربما من المركز 
بس أشوف تعليكم عليه
على العموم أقدم شكري
لك يا ابو علي وللأختين عفاف ووردة
وتحياتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-20-2011)

----------


## Hussain.T

^_^

هذا من موقع آخر..

----------


## التوبي

أخي حسن هنا خط إملائي

في كلمة عامان (مرا ) هنا العمان مذكر

بدلاً من عامان ( مرت) هنا لا حاجه ل ت التأنيث

الصحيح عامان مرا منذ ُ فقدانها

تقبل مني ولك خالص تحياتي

----------

